# Gentoo, quelle évolution ?

## Bouiaw

Salut à tous, longtemps que je suis pas venu ici !

Certains d'entre vous se rappelle peut être de moi, j'avais participé à la création de cette partie française des forums Gentoo.

J'ai lachement abandonné (  :Confused:  ) ma Gentoo il y a quelques mois après quelques problèmes de stabilité et de lenteurs sur KDE.

Pour ce qui est des lenteurs dans KDE, j'ai vu que la chose avait été réglée : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/prelink-howto.xml

Pour ce qui est de la stabilité, c'est à vous que je le demande. J'ai vu que la 1.4 arrivai dans qq jours ( je sais, ça fais longtemps qu'on dit ça, mais bon ).

En 2 mois et demi, je suppose que la Gentoo a beaucoup évolué ...

----------

## crevette

Tu pourrais etre plus précis, de quoi parles-tu avec "evolution"? 

Je pense que beaucoup de personne d'amalgame entre les logiciels proposé par la gentoo via emerge (Gnome, KDE, apache) et les bases du système.

La gentoo evolue seulement par les modification apportés a la base (emerge, portage, systeme de démarrage,...) ou avec les nouvelles ISO d'installation proposé, pour rendre l'installation plus facile, et qui suivent les modifications de la base du système. 

donc en ce qui concerne la 1.4, rien de neuf, excepté des petit changment apporté a portage; C'est juste lecd d'install qui achangé.

----------

## xr31Daisy

Euh, rien de neuf ?

à part le prelinking qui vient d'arriver,

les KEYWORDS ~x86 qui permettent de sélectionner les trucs 'dernier cri',

la sélection de sources du noyau qui a évolué ...

les ebuilds eux-mêmes font également partie de la distribution, avec la façon dont sont gérées les incompatibilités entre eux.

Pour la stabilité, personnellement, j'utilise gnome, qui ne pose pas de problèmes particuliers.

A part Abiword qui a tendance à planter, et galeon-cvs qui me met un message de crash à chaque fois que je l'arrête ( il suffit de ne pas l'arrêter, après tout. )

Mais la stabilité générale de Gnome s'est peu à peu améliorée, non seulement à cause des MAJ à gnome même, mais aussi parce que les ebuilds ont évolué.

----------

## crevette

Petite question : 

Le prelinking sur Gnome, est-ce efficace or not, doctor???

----------

## Bouiaw

Tu as raison Crevette, j'aurais du préciser. Quand, je parlais de la 1.4, je pensais surtout aux modifs concernant les ebuilds et les versions des sources, même si c'est pas directement lié.

Je voulais savoir en particulier si la séparation stable/unstable marche bien ... C'est un système style Debian ou pas du tout ?

----------

## xr31Daisy

J'ai 'prelinké' hier soir, et la première impression est que ça va effectivement plus vite. Maintenant, c'est juste une impression, je n'ai pas de données chiffrées.

Pour la séparation stable/unstable, je trouve que ça marche bien. Tu peux faire toute ton install en 'stable', puis ensuite rajouter juste les ebuilds que tu veux en install très facilement. Avec : env ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge bidule, portage te fera tous les updates sur les dépendances 'kivonbien'.

Par contre, le emerge -u world devient plus délicat, il risque de te downgrader des trucs lors de la mise à jour. il faut alors commencer à regarder un peu plus précisément la liste des trucs à mettre à jour histoire de ne pas perdre du temps inutilement à ré-emerger des trucs pour cause de downgrade.

----------

## crevette

xr31Daisy :  quand tu parlais de prelinking, c'est sur quelles applications??

----------

## Bouiaw

OK xr31Daisy, merci.

Je pense que je laisserai tout en stable, c'et pour mon serveur Web/firewall quand même   :Confused: 

----------

## DuF

moi perso je suis en stable et je la trouve très stable  :Smile: 

Pour ce qui est du wm j'utilise WindowMaker, donc je sais pas comment sont KDE et Gnome, mais je trouve que la séparation stable, instable est net, pour ce qui est du problème de downgrade, pas rencontré encore pour le moment, donc je ne sais pas.

La seule chose instable que j'ai installé, c'est wine-cvs je crois, pour ça je vais dans le rep /usr/portage/..... directement où il y a l'ebuild, ça évite de faire env ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" , voili voilou !

----------

## xr31Daisy

j'ai fait comme dans la doc : prelink -afmR !

En gros, j'ai demandé de tout prélinker, et je ne me suis pas posé de questions. Quant à la vitesse, c'était vraiment juste une première impression.

Quant au env etc, il permet justement de pouvoir ne pas éditer les ebuilds ... très utiles quand on fait des tas de -p. Très utile aussi pour que les dépendances soient démasquées. ( mais ce n'est pas toujours souhaitable, d'où les nombreux -p )

A rajouter au fait que les ebuild sont remis à jour à chaque rsync ...

Donc 2 stratégies différentes pour 2 usages différents.

----------

## ganjo

 *crevette wrote:*   

> Petite question : 
> 
> Le prelinking sur Gnome, est-ce efficace or not, doctor???

 

Le prelinking est a prioris efficace que sur la phase de compilation , et surtout pour les applis c++, la structure meme des langages objets rendant le linkage long et complexe

----------

## ganjo

euh je dis nimporte quoi

le prelink napporte rien a la phase de compil, meis est toujours a prioris surtout efficace sur les langages objets

----------

## Kinou-

J'utilise moi même KDE (perso g jamais su ou rajouter un menu dans gnome 2  :Wink:   :Laughing:  ) modifié avec plusieurs trucs un peu partout. Mosfet pr avoirla trnasparence, un theme, les icones changées etc, et la vitesse est nickelle pr moi. G un XP 1600+ av 512 de DDR ca aide surement.

En ce qui concerne les packages stable/unstable, si c pr une machine de production, laisses la en stable oui et recuperes jute kkes ebuilds en unstable si besoin.

Car apres avoir émerge un syeteme entier avec le unstable, g été bon pr une réinstalle, pb dans ncurses :/

----------

## DuF

Si le problème avec ncurses est récent, c'était peut être simplement le changement de gcc et la méthode à suivre dans la gentoo newws week letter, enfin bon moi je dis ça juste à tout hasard  :Smile: 

----------

